# [SOLVED] No wireless networks were found in range.



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi 

I'm on a HP Compaq 6715s running Windows XP Pro, SP3. I've been using this laptop since September- it was in its 'original' state as it was bought in 07, but never used. Everything was fine with it until yesterday, when -after a restart- I couldn't connect to the my network anymore. At first the system forgot it even had a wireless function, but that was fairly easily resolved. Now the problem is that when I boot it up, I get a popup saying that there are wireless networks detected, but when I click on it, it searches for a bit and says that there are no networks in range. 

These are things I know for a fact:

-My wireless adapter is ON (100%, yes, I've checked).
-My router is working fine. My phone can connect, so can another laptop in the house.
-Even if my router wasn't (which it is), there are at least 10 other networks around here.
-I can connect via LAN.


Things I've tried already (that I can remember):

-Windows Zero Configuration (I think that's what it's called), turned on
-Tried uninstalling/letting it reinstall on reboot; no effect
-Drivers 
-Turning on any relevant services (services.msc), but I'm no expert on this
-Turning it off and on again (woo...)
-Yelling at it in frustration


Some readouts:

Device Manager>Network Adapters>Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Driver Date: 12/10/2006 (as in 12th Nov), Driver Version: 4.100.15.5

Cmd>ipconfig /all: (the bit that's about wireless)


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State...: Media disconnected
Description....: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address...: 00-1A-73-A1-84-D9


Also no visible cautions (?/!) anywhere I've looked.

Totally stumped! Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Also just to add, I can't do a system restore as I had it turned off (accidentally), it's on now, but as I noticed after the problem occurred, no point using it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

We would need the whole* ipconfig *log to help us identify the problem. 
Also can you attach a screenshot of WiFi Inspector?


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Ah, my bad. Here:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name: PC283958871182
Primary Dns Suffix: 
Node Type: Unknown
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: Broadcom 590x 10/100 Ethernet
Physical Address: 00-1A-4B-71-7B-99
Dhcp Enabled....: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
IP Address: 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers: 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained: 01 December 2013 05:21:49
Lease Expires: 02 December 2013 05:21:49

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State: Media disconnected
Description: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address: 00-1A-73-A1-84-D9


----------



## Flaksman (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

First of all, have you tried :

1. "Last Known Good Configuration", from the F8 menu ? 
2. Do you see the wireless connection in "Network connections" ?
3. To reinstall TCP/IP (Internet Protocol) ?!!



> I can't do a system restore as I had it turned off (accidentally)


... Yes u can, from the recovery console or a LiveCD boot... keep it to the last...


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*



Flaksman said:


> First of all, have you tried :
> 
> 1. "Last Known Good Configuration", from the F8 menu ?
> 2. Do you see the wireless connection in "Network connections" ?
> ...


1. Yep.
2. I see the icon, just no networks show up. I've attached a screenshot.
3. I just tried that, I'll reboot now and tell you if it worked.

Also I don't want to try recovery console yet, I'm fairly sure there are less extreme options to try before that.


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Nope, still showing above.


----------



## Flaksman (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

With all do respect, just in case.... is the wireless on ? On HPs it some above F5-6.... 

Try this... :


> Steps
> 1Go to Start>Run, type in: netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt
> 2Restart your computer and you're done.
> 3Follow the steps below if you have XP SP2 (this only works on windows XP SP2 and later).
> ...


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Yes, I stated in original post; it's definitely on 

And I tried what you quoted, but that seems to have reinstalled my LAN...which was working fine. Wireless still gives a popup of 'wireless networks detected...', but doesn't make with the list when I click on the icon. Still looks like in my 4th post


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

What is the name of your wireless network? It looks like *WiFi inspector* does not detect your wireless access point/Default Gateway 192.168.1.1 (router) either. Have you power cycled your Router? 
Go into the Router setup and make sure that *DHCP* is turned on. Change the broadcast channel to *#11*


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

How would I make sure DHCP is turned on? Changed channel to 11 though. Also, I'm not familiar with power cycling; could you elaborate? Thanks!

But as said before, I think it must be a problem with the laptop (I highly doubt it's hardware, I could go into why if you want to, but don't have time atm) as there are several networks other than my own. Also, I can connect to both my own network/detect several others on both my phone and another laptop).


----------



## Flaksman (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*



Icescyfe said:


> .... I can connect to both my own network/detect several others on both my phone and another laptop).


So, seems like u know the name(SSID), and the password to your net... 
Let's try some... worked a few times... :


> Go into the Wireless Network Card properties and you should discover a
> Wireless Tab.
> At the bottom window you'll be able to add your wireless networks with it's
> encryption keys and next time windows will automatically connect to the
> ...


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Yes, to clarify: I could connect no problem to this network for a couple of months. All of a sudden it stopped 'seeing' any networks. My router is not the problem here, in my above screenshot where it shows 'No networks in range', there should be at 8 (according to my phone). I don't want to manually define the network either as I don't have enough info/technical knowledge to do that...and even if, from what I've read it's only a temporary solution as even though I'll have the network at home, I won't be able to do so in other places.

I guess the simplest way to state the question is how do I make networks show up in my wireless networks screen?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Please run WiFi inspector on the laptop that connects and post a screen shot, so we know what the name of your Network (Wireless Router) is,what broadcast channel and if DHCP is enabled on the router


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

I'll get on it as soon as I can and post back here, thanks.


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

It'll take a while to get that other screenshot. In the meantime, I ran xirrus again, and it detects my router now.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Can you connect to the *TalkTalk-1885FC* network now? If not, in the router setup, try changing the broadcast channel of the router to Channel *#11. *


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Nope. It still shows below image. How could I make the networks appear there so I could connect? Xirrus detects all those, so surely it's not a hardware problem but a settings one? :s Also attached what my services look like- maybe there's something turned off there that should be on. Thanks!


----------



## Flaksman (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*



Icescyfe said:


> How could I make the networks appear there so I could connect? Thanks!





> Go into the Wireless Network Card properties and you should discover a
> Wireless Tab.
> At the bottom window you'll be able to add your wireless networks with it's
> encryption keys and next time windows will automatically connect to the
> ...


Source : Link

... Who's afraid from wolf, will never see the forest from inside...


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

I don't have a wireless tab in card properties. + This doesn't solve my problem; I don't just want to connect to my network, I'd like to be able to detect them in general! I connected/detected networks no problem before it stopped working, so what's changed?


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

BUMP!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl *and press enter. In the *Network Connections* right click the Wireless adapter and choose *Properties*. Highlight *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) *and choose *Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP address* and *Obtain a DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. 
Go to Start/Run and type *CMD *and press enter. In the *Command Prompt* type *ipconfig /release *and press enter. Then type* ipconfig /renew* and press enter. 
If this fails, Then go to Start/Run and type* SFC /scannow *and press enter. Put the XP CD in and it will replace any missing system files. 
If you still cannot connect then you are probably infected. Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* and post in that section of the forum.


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Hi, thanks for your reply, again.

'Obtain IP address' and 'Obtain a DNS Server...' were both checked.
ipconfigs both showed 'Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2: Media state: disonnected.

I've already done sfc /scannow twice with no result.

As for viruses/malware, I'm very security-conscious, and scanned twice since this with nothing cropping up :l 

I'm considering running a system repair with xp cd, but it's sp2 and I'd have to reupgrade to sp3 I think. Also, if I were to do that, would HP stuff still be here? I don't particularly need it, but don't want to just get rid of it either. I haven't repaired a system like that in a few years, but from what I remember documents are saved? Does that extend to all applications or no? Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*



> Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2: Media state: disconnected


 This would mean that either the Ethernet cable is not plugged in. the Ethernet cable needs to be replaced. Or you need to change to a different Ethernet port on the Router. Unplugging the router, and waiting a several seconds and plugging it back in is a good step to try. 
If you have tried all of these things, Then go to Start/Run and type* SFC /scannow *and press enter. Put the XP CD in and it will replace any missing system files.
If that still fails, The next thing would be to do a Repair Install. This will leave all of your files in place, it will just reinstall the Windows files.


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*



spunk.funk said:


> This would mean that either the Ethernet cable is not plugged in. the Ethernet cable needs to be replaced. Or you need to change to a different Ethernet port on the Router. Unplugging the router, and waiting a several seconds and plugging it back in is a good step to try.


The router is not the issue here- it works absolutely fine; I'm connected on two computers via ethernet and one laptop via wireless. Also, I'm typing from the affected laptop, *ethernet is working fine- it's wireless networks that are a problem, please look at my previous attached screenshots.* I'll likely try a factory restore of this laptop, followed by a repair if that doesn't work. I'm certain that there's something wrong with the configuration and not the hardware; I'd just like to know what. 

I've tried a whole host of things, ALL OF THE CONVENTIONAL METHODS HAVE FAILED, which is why I came here to see some 'outside of the box' thinking :wink:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*



> ipconfigs both showed 'Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2: Media state: disonnected.


there are *2* network adapters, one for *Ethernet* (wired) and one for *Wireless*. 
In the quote above you say that the Ethernet Adapter (Wired) connection is *Disconnected*. If this is true, then the Ethernet connection is_ not _working correctly. 
If it is just the wireless that is the problem, then more then likely you are infected with a Virus. Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* and post in that section of the forum.


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

Yes, I know there are two! I can assure you that ethernet connection _is_ working properly- I have a stable 9-10mbps connection and can stream/game no problem. It's just the wireless that's not working. Also, as stated before, I am 100% sure that this is not a virus- I've scanned twice. Attached ipconfig /all so you can see what I mean. The LAN works as intended, the laptop just can't 'see' wireless networks. Also, I'll repeat: my router is fine. 
+ Did you have a look at my services attachment earlier in the thread? You didn't give me any feedback, so I'm assuming you didn't. Sorry, just really frustrated that I can't get it to work ;s I'm no computer slouch and this is the first time something has really stumped me ;l.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

I'm sorry for your frustration. I'm just trying to help. 
Your ipcofig log shows that you are _indeed _connected by Ethernet this would be in opposition of what you reported in post *#24. *
If you can connect wirelessly with one computer but not another, it's best to first power cycle the router (unplug, wait 15 seconds, plug it back in) 
I have looked at your services and many are disabled, but none that should be concerned with Wireless: Here is a Default setting for most Windows services: Microsoft Corporation try to set your services more align with this to see if this helps. BTW Viruses and Malware are known to disable Windows services. And not every Virus is found by one AV product.


----------



## vic999 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*

My cause of this problem was as simple as* wireless switch of my notebook* accidentally went and* was in OFF position!*

After spending 4 hours on reading forums and complicated situations I found this out myself

My be the moderator could place this reason to the very top of the thread, so that the simplest and probably most frequent reason for notebook problem is given first


----------



## Icescyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: No wireless networks were found in range.*



vic999 said:


> My cause of this problem was as simple as* wireless switch of my notebook* accidentally went and* was in OFF position!*
> 
> After spending 4 hours on reading forums and complicated situations I found this out myself
> 
> My be the moderator could place this reason to the very top of the thread, so that the simplest and probably most frequent reason for notebook problem is given first



No, that wouldn't be relevant here. This wasn't the problem, and your solution can be found after one minute of googling. 

For anyone wondering, I didn't manage to fix the problem. Reformatted the laptop, and it worked perfectly. Prior to that, I checked with not one, not two, but three other wireless cards- all didn't work. So it appears something somewhere corrupted, and the only course action was to reformat.


----------

